
Those Kindle Estimates Keep Going Up.   - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/11/those-kindle-estimates-keep-going-up/
======
nazgulnarsil
and here i thought it would flop. The e-paper style display is probably what
makes the difference, it isn't annoying to read like traditional backlit
LCD's.

